# Buffalo



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've seen that a lot of people on here eat buffalo.  Well I've never seen it at my grocery store- where do you usually buy it?  How does it come-  , I mean is it ground up like hamburger meat or what?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

I buy mine in a natty food store or I buy it online


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmmm I have never had buffalo. they dont sell it at the health food stores around here. 
anyone know of a Canadian online source?? Id be interested to try it. 
I LOVE deer and moose- cant wait for hunting season to get here! lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

You never had buffalo?  OMG!!  It is sooooo good.  I love ground buffalo and its as lean as chicken.  Buffalo steaks taste better than any filet mignon and leaner.


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 14, 2004)

Buffalo not available over here


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

nope Jodi. never seen anywheres to buy it. 

have you had deer or moose? thats just as lean too and SO much better than beef.. cant even compare!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never had moose beleive it or not.  I lived in NH all my life and I never had it.  

I hate deer   WAY too gamey for me.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 14, 2004)

Ostrich is yummy too.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> I've seen that a lot of people on here eat buffalo.  Well I've never seen it at my grocery store- where do you usually buy it?  How does it come-  , I mean is it ground up like hamburger meat or what?


if you find the right on-line source, you can get any type of cut you desire, roasts,hamburger,steaks, etc.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Buffalo*



> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> if you find the right on-line source, you can get any type of cut you desire, roasts,hamburger,steaks, etc.


Tank do you buy yours online?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Buffalo*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Tank do you buy yours online?


no Jodi, i have 2 friends that are buffalo ranchers, so i just walk in and grab what i need.Northstar Bison, if you do a search, might have come down in some of the prices.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this them?:  http://www.northstarbison.com

Prices are a bit high but how lean is the ground buffalo?  I ordered from one place and their ground buffalo appeared fattier than ground chuck.  I was pissed.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah i have never seen it in any stores around here, i will have to try to order some online.

Hey NCGirl, where do u live in NC?


----------



## Akateros (Apr 14, 2004)

I am Canadian, and I don't get my buffalo at a health food store. It comes from a small, family-owned specialty butcher, which also runs a stall at the local farmers' market.

It took me some scouting around to find it, but once I did, I realised it was one of those "well-known secrets". The farmers' market also has vendors who sell deer and elk and other game meats, depending on the season. I also found a farm nearby that raises organic emu for meat.

There's bound to be something like that near you, Jen. I actually unearthed my bison source by putting "bison meat" and the name of my city into Google, which led me to a little mailing list of pretentious local _foodistes._


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in Lincolnton North Carolina.

Jodi- thanks for the link, I might give it a try!!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is this them?:  http://www.northstarbison.com
> 
> Prices are a bit high but how lean is the ground buffalo?  I ordered from one place and their ground buffalo appeared fattier than ground chuck.  I was pissed.


between 98-97 % lean. they add nothing to the ground round, you got bison with some added pork no doubt. the owner of Northstar and his wife are former powerlifters and bodybuilders, but i'm shocked that they didnt lower the prices on line yet. let me check with another source, Thursday i'll get back to you!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Tank - I trust your sources way more.  I try to get it local but its not available all the time.  I like to buy in bulk when I do find it.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> I am Canadian, and I don't get my buffalo at a health food store. It comes from a small, family-owned specialty butcher, which also runs a stall at the local farmers' market.
> 
> It took me some scouting around to find it, but once I did, I realised it was one of those "well-known secrets". The farmers' market also has vendors who sell deer and elk and other game meats, depending on the season. I also found a farm nearby that raises organic emu for meat.
> ...



I think I read somewhere that you are from Ontario,  would you mind sharing your sources.  

Thanks
Iain


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Tank - I trust your sources way more.  I try to get it local but its not available all the time.  I like to buy in bulk when I do find it.


i should just raise 10 head myself!!!!!!


----------



## Premo55 (Apr 14, 2004)

Akateros: I'm in TO...are you anywhere near me?

Peace.


----------



## Akateros (Apr 14, 2004)

I am, verily -- noticed the other day you were in Toronto actually. Just Westward Ho of you, in the land of Oktoberfest and oom-pah-pah. And greetings, Iain Daniel. (I have a friend who spells his name that way and is known as "Iain Two-Eyes." To differentiate him from "the other Ians".)

Field trips, kids: Waterloo Farmers Market (or St. Jacobs Farmers Market, whichever) -- directions in the link. The bison source is a place called Brady's in Waterloo. (I've got their number somewhere.) 

Premo, I'll eat my hat (and it would be tastier than what I'm eatin' lately, too) if there isn't at least one butchery in Toronto that sells bison and other _viands exotiques._ Toronto Life puts out a food and restaurant guide every year, including shops and sources. I'll see if I can root it out for you.

For nobody should have to order meat by mail... I know, I know, every precaution... but it still gives me the willies.


----------



## Akateros (Apr 14, 2004)

Found my copy. This is last year's, though.

WhiteHouse Meats - bison, venison, ostrich
1539 Bayview at Eglinton (closed Mondays)
416 488 2004
also St. Lawrence Market South (closed Sun, Mon)

Cumbrae's Naturally Raised Fine Meats has, according to the somewhat overblown copy, venison at least, and maybe more
481 Church at Wellesley E.
416 923 5600

The Butchers looks very promising. "... organic and naturally raised meats... and also the venison... more arcane meats, from alligator to caribou, can be ordered and in your hands within 24 hours."
2636 Yonge at Eglinton
416 483 5777

Enjoy.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've never had moose beleive it or not.  I lived in NH all my life and I never had it.
> 
> I hate deer   WAY too gamey for me.



Moose is tougher, much tougher than deer/elk.  Also if deer is too gamey, then it was prepared WRONG!

I kill my buffalo


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I LOVE deer and moose- cant wait for hunting season to get here! lol



Amen to that..I still have some of my deer I got last season in the walk in freezer.  Love that stuff.

Jodi you can't say you don't like it until you have had it properly prepared.  I wish you were close to me I'd show you how it should taste.  You ned to make sure you take all the sinuse off of it or else you taste the gamey flavor.   

Has anyone ever had elk?....its sooooo good.  A friend of mine got one 2 years ago and we had it when he got back from his trip...that was like a piece of heaven on a plate.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Have elk, and deer every year.  Untill this year maybe... They switched ALL elk permits to "draw out" only.  And upped the price from 50$ to 180$.  I will know by the 28th if I drew out.

I am also going back to archery deer, because tags are still available to just buy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea here in Jersey I have no probs getting any of my tags.  I archery, shotgun, and muzzleload em for months on end.  I also get farmer permits which allow me to take as many deer as i want to manage the herds (I only take what I will eat dont worry...I dont want any anti's hounding me)  I still have a little bit of my 6 pointer in the freezer...gonna make a killer meatloaf out of it heh.

I am going to canada this year for some moose hunting and can't wait!  I could do some serious bulking if I got me one of them big boys!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, our deer are not as plentiful here... We have Mule and not White Tail.  Wonder if that has anything to do with it?  

Also do you guys have Cougars/Mtn. Lions/Pumas?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

No we do not hunt puma here in Jersey.  We mainly get deer and bear for big game.  As for plentifulness we actually dont have as many as people think we just have an ever growing state so they are cutting all the woodland down and putting up homes.  All the deer are forced to the cities and the state then allows us to take more to manage the heards.  Kinda a messed up theory but if we dont take em the cars will.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

I just was asking, because they are really hurting the big game population here... The shitty part is that they are protected.  Fucking Cougars!  An adult will kill 1 deer a week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn thats alot!  We have problems with coyotee.  They really ruin our deer herds and if you wound a deer you can consider it gone/eaten if it isn't tracked and retrieved within an hour.  We just shoot them though, there are some laws regarding it but in most seasons they allow us to shoot them.  They are one hard sucker to get though, so damn fast.  I only got one last year with my muzzleloader, he never saw it coming from 200 yards away lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, coyotes arent that bad here.  Since Mule deer are quite a bit bigger than White Tail.

I still shoot them though    BTW, I use a 30.06 for deer.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, coyotes arent that bad here.  Since Mule deer are quite a bit bigger than White Tail.
> 
> I still shoot them though    BTW, I use a 30.06 for deer.




me and you need to go on a hunting trip!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Akateros *_
> I am, verily -- noticed the other day you were in Toronto actually. Just Westward Ho of you, in the land of Oktoberfest and oom-pah-pah. And greetings, Iain Daniel. (I have a friend who spells his name that way and is known as "Iain Two-Eyes." To differentiate him from "the other Ians".)
> 
> Field trips, kids: Waterloo Farmers Market (or St. Jacobs Farmers Market, whichever) -- directions in the link. The bison source is a place called Brady's in Waterloo. (I've got their number somewhere.)
> ...



Thanks Akateros,

That is just a hop skip and a jump away, I am in Brantford.  I keep hearing about the St. Jacobs market but never make it down there.  Will have to do that soon

Thanks


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea in Jersey we can't use rifles due to the close proximity of other people.  The bullet will just travel to far once shot and it may cause harm to others.  But what is ironic is my muzzleloaders can shoot equally as far as many rifles and with the accuracy yet they are allowed...go figure.  I still prefere my bow over anything...standing 10 feet from a deer looking into your eyes and it has no idea your there....wow what a rush.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thanks Tank - I trust your sources way more.  I try to get it local but its not available all the time.  I like to buy in bulk when I do find it.


Jodi, the other local farmer friend isnt ready to sell on line yet, how much are you thinking of buying, maybe i can help!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll PM ya


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

I want to buy some too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> me and you need to go on a hunting trip!



Deal!  Now I just need to save my money, because im sure it is quite expensive to hunt in Canada for a non-resident


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Deal!  Now I just need to save my money, because im sure it is quite expensive to hunt in Canada for a non-resident



I looked into it 2 years ago and its CRAZY $$$.    I'm going black bear hunting in PA this coming fall.  Even there the non-res license is gonna be over $100 I think.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Resident elk in Utah is 180$ now, and draw out only 

You going to kill the bear with a knife?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

nanh it is a lil pricy- not bad though really. with the exchange rate you americans wouldnt have to pay too too much really. 
and Id guarantee you'd get a deer. they feed right in my dad's yard, (he lives in the middle of nowhere). he's been a guide man times for guys.  
ever been to Canada?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Sadly no.  I have been to Europe and Japan, but no neighboring US countries.  I have seen picts of Canada, and it very beautiful.  I like pines and big mountains


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

then you would love where my dad lives. he 's 20mins from Mt.Carelton (highest range in the Maritimes) beautiful country, awesome hunting/fishing, love kayaking and canoeing the river. 
I cant believe you havent been to Canada!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

This weekend I will have pics of near my house.  Its beautiful where I live, so no reason to leave 

I really would like to visit though, and do some back packing.


----------



## Var (Apr 15, 2004)

I love Canada!  Spent a week in St. Faustine a couple years ago.  Did some horseback riding.  Spent nights on St Catherine St in Montreal!   

No Pre, I wont be killing any bears with a knife.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> 
> No Pre, I wont be killing any bears with a knife.



Thought so... *cough*WUSS*cough*


----------



## Tricia87 (Apr 17, 2004)

Found Buffalo burgers at Trader Joe's last night, can hardly wait to try them!
Tricia


----------



## Paynne (Apr 17, 2004)

Those pix of buffalo steaks are makin' me HUNGRY!  Only 5 more weeks until I start bulking again   

Stuffs a lil pricey isn't it?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> I hate deer   WAY too gamey for me.



Then you got the wrong person fixn' it. 

Hey Jodi, where you getting your buffalo here in Phx?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Yea in Jersey we can't use rifles due to the close proximity of other people.  The bullet will just travel to far once shot and it may cause harm to others.  But what is ironic is my muzzleloaders can shoot equally as far as many rifles and with the accuracy yet they are allowed...go figure.  I still prefere my bow over anything...standing 10 feet from a deer looking into your eyes and it has no idea your there....wow what a rush.



Bro, there is no way a smoke pole will shoot the distance and accuracy of a centerfire.  Granted, with some of the new sabot the muzzleloaders are shooting, they get some distance and prolly enough to be dangerous to your fellow yanks.  But no comparison to centerfire...especially accuracy at a distance.  I'm with you though, the bow is a rush.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Deal!  Now I just need to save my money, because im sure it is quite expensive to hunt in Canada for a non-resident



Not that bad with the conversion man.  Now if you a hire a guide, that is another story because most of those guys make you pay in beer. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Sadly no.  I have been to Europe and Japan, but no neighboring US countries.  I have seen picts of Canada, and it very beautiful.  I like pines and big mountains



Place is awesome man...you gotta go check it out  Cheap flight too.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tricia87 *_
> Found Buffalo burgers at Trader Joe's last night, can hardly wait to try them!
> Tricia



You're a life saver Tricia.  I did not read this post before posting one for Jodi.  I don't have a TJ's close, but I can drive a little ways and hit one up in Phx.  I usually go to AJ's for my beef and chicken.  Those guys are $$$$ as hell though.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> 
> Has anyone ever had elk?....its sooooo good.



  Caribou and pronghorn antelope is good too man.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 18, 2004)

We don't have buffalos in Sweden  They will have in Virginia though  At least the meat  Oooh, I'm going to be a happy eater when I move  Low carb milk too


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> You're a life saver Tricia.  I did not read this post before posting one for Jodi.  I don't have a TJ's close, but I can drive a little ways and hit one up in Phx.  I usually go to AJ's for my beef and chicken.  Those guys are $$$$ as hell though.




BO, there used to be a trader joes in tempe, dont know if it's still there or not, but you should check into it.  (course it's been a couple years sine I been to tj's)


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 19, 2004)

www.traderjoes.com

You can find it online.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Bro, there is no way a smoke pole will shoot the distance and accuracy of a centerfire.  Granted, with some of the new sabot the muzzleloaders are shooting, they get some distance and prolly enough to be dangerous to your fellow yanks.  But no comparison to centerfire...especially accuracy at a distance.  I'm with you though, the bow is a rush.



I agree my 30-06 will out shoot my smoke pole any day..but its still a close match.  If I keep a clean bore on my thompson after every shot I'm dead on at 200yards.  I dont know if you have ever hunted Jersey but ALL state land and even most of private land is nearly crawling w/ people.  Hunters everywhere.  So for me to take my TC out I always have to keep caution with where I'm shooting.  And the new Omega's are no longer a muzzleloader, they are a rifle.  They have no smoke, no clean up, easy loading, and can be shot with the same accuracy as a rifle.  Its kinda scary to think of how our muzzleloaders have evolved.

Finally glad to see someone who is into the bow as much as I am heh.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey I bow hunt! I even belong to BWB(Behive Wasatch Bowhunters)


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2004)

LOL awsome....very few people actually like to bow hunt they just do it for the extra time to kill something.  It is my favorit thing.....I have to start practicing now to get back into the swing of things for this coming season got like 6 months to prep.  Put a few mods on the bow and never got a chance to fully tweak her before I put her in storage.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Mods?  

Sorry, but im instinctive.  Im guessing mods are sights?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2004)

No I put a new grip, a new knocking point, all the little minor things that needed replacing so I need to adjust to them.  I dont realy use my sights, only have one pin.  I'm not into all kinda of fancy stuff like an overdraw and all high tech things.  Bow hunting is suppose to be an art not a new technilogical way of killing animals so simple is the way for me.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Good to hear.  My dad just switched to sights.  Man, I cant hardly outshoot him now!  

Whats your poundage set at?  I had mine too high on my old PSE, and the limbs broke.  Had to buy a new bow, that could support the weight.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2004)

Yea my brother uses sights and does well but not as well as I do, I still keep 5 out of 6 arrows in a small dixie cup from 10-20 yards.

I'm set at I believe its 65 now, I upped it rite before the season ended because I wanted a little more power so I am not 100% sure but am pretty sure its 65.  I want to up it a little more but if I can't I am gonna stick with the bow because its my favorite one I've had so far.  I got alot of deer with it so I'll sacrafice the speed for my comfort.

I broke my last bow the same way and it scared the hell out of me heh.  I have always been scared to fully break out my recurve but am planning on it this year for some laughs out in the field.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Yea, bows are expensive.  I just bought a used Browning from a family member.  Cant afford a new one.

Do you use aluminum, or are you onto carbon fiber arrows?

BTW, my draw is at 85Lbs and I shoot aluminum.  I break too many arrows to afford carbon  (damn rocks)


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2004)

I currently am shooting a PSE and its my favorite bow and the best priced I've ever bought.  If I can't up the poundage this month I am getting a mathews from a friend so I will have both.  But I am definatly keeping my PSE.

I shoot aluminum cause I break a ton of arrows.  Squirles love to sit on rocks and no one ever thinks of what happes after the arrows goes through the squirel and into a rock.  Not worth me shooting carbons yet lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha!  We have whats called "Pot guts" here.  They are like HUGE FAT squirrels, without the bushy tail.  They make great practice 

Its amazing... when I am target shooting, I dont do extremely well.  But in the heat of the moment it almost becomes impossible for me to miss.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> I currently am shooting a PSE and its my favorite bow and the best priced I've ever bought.  If I can't up the poundage this month I am getting a mathews from a friend so I will have both.  But I am definatly keeping my PSE.
> 
> I shoot aluminum cause I break a ton of arrows.  Squirles love to sit on rocks and no one ever thinks of what happes after the arrows goes through the squirel and into a rock.  Not worth me shooting carbons yet lol.



Mathews rocks man.

I also have a hoyt and PSE, but the extra letoff of the Mathews is amazing.  I haven't bow hunted in a few years now.  Could not get the time off to practice or scout.  I refuse to pull a bow out of the closet, dust it off, and try to get a clean kill.  Last Bull I got was in NM at 7 yards.  I nearly pissed myself. lol


----------

